# My custom SQ build



## Nightmistx22 (Mar 30, 2017)

SRIV,

Do you have this equipment on hand already or looking to buy it? IF you have not bought anything yet I highly recommend reading over the SQ v2 thread providing you haven't yet. 

I am working on a similar build to the high value one listed in that thread.


----------



## Cruze SRIV (Oct 26, 2013)

Nightmistx22

yes i have all the my equipment already to go


----------



## Cruze SRIV (Oct 26, 2013)

Nightmistx22 said:


> SRIV,
> 
> Do you have this equipment on hand already or looking to buy it? IF you have not bought anything yet I highly recommend reading over the SQ v2 thread providing you haven't yet.
> 
> I am working on a similar build to the high value one listed in that thread.


yes i have all my equipment all ready


----------



## Nightmistx22 (Mar 30, 2017)

Rock on. Keep us posted on the install. What do you plan to use for the factory integration?


----------



## Cruze SRIV (Oct 26, 2013)

Stripped out the interior of the car for cableing and sound deadning


----------



## Cruze SRIV (Oct 26, 2013)

Sure will i am not using the factory head deck


----------



## Cruze SRIV (Oct 26, 2013)

More updates custom sub box


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I hope you realize it is both a waste of material and a substantial increase in weight to apply a 100% coverage of peel n stick deadener. 

There are far more effective ways to accomplish what you were doing. Since it's obviously too late, I'm stating this for anyone who reads this thread in the future. 



Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruze SRIV (Oct 26, 2013)

Sub Box all done ready for the sub plus layout of the amps and processor


----------



## Cruze SRIV (Oct 26, 2013)

Some more updates


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I hope you realize it is both a waste of material and a substantial increase in weight to apply a 100% coverage of peel n stick deadener.
> 
> There are far more effective ways to accomplish what you were doing. Since it's obviously too late, I'm stating this for anyone who reads this thread in the future.
> 
> ...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

MB2014LT2 said:


> XtremeRevolution said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you realize it is both a waste of material and a substantial increase in weight to apply a 100% coverage of peel n stick deadener.
> ...


----------



## Cruze SRIV (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Guys and Girls sorry i haven't been on here much been away with work just some more uploads of my build head unit and processor head unit install too


----------

